# Datenspeichern auf dem Server



## F_P_aus_K (14. Jul 2007)

Hallo,

irgendwie scheint es eine unmögliche aufgabe zu sein, es gibt nirgens ein tutorial oder ähnliche beschreibungen für mein problem, ich versuch es nochmal hier:

ich habe ein applet geschrieben, welches bilder bearbeiten kann. das heisst, ich lade ein bild aus dem webserver und bearbeite es. nach der bearbeitung möchte ich das auch wieder auf dem server abspeichern und das scheint irgenwie so ein geheimnis zu sein, welches scheinbar keiner richtig preis geben will.

durch tegelange recherchierung hab ich bemerkt das viele diese problem haben, es ist irgendwie über php lösbar. mit ftp scheint es keine gute lösung zu sein, weil es dann nämlich unsicher wird.  scheinbar, vielleicht, blabla, sch**sse,wütend. 

wo kann ich eine vollständige lösung finden, das kann doch nicht so schwer sein eine datei zu speichern.

falls ich es an der falschen stelle gepostet hab, dann bitte bescheid sagen.

es würd mich so freuen wenn mir jemand helfen kann, hier wimmelt es doch von profis.

vielen dank

frank


----------



## madboy (14. Jul 2007)

Ich bin zwar kein "Profi" aber ich denke, ich weiß, wo man suchen könnte:
Erstes Ergebnis bei google ("php file upload"):
http://www.devmag.net/webprog/php_dateiupload.htm

Damit sollten Dateien gespeichert werden können. Alternativ gibts noch ca. 39.100.000 weitere Seiten, die sich damit befassen :wink:

Obiges setzt natürlich voraus, dass das Problem auf der Empfangsseite ist...


----------



## F_P_aus_K (14. Jul 2007)

viele dank vorerst vielleicht finde ich da was,

ich müsste dann nur noch ne methode finden wie ich das bild aus einen applet in ein php formular bekomme. ist es überhaupt möglich, stell ich mir sehr schwierig vor.

Frank


----------



## madboy (14. Jul 2007)

ähm. Irgendwie kommen mir Zweifel, dass du überhaupt gesucht hast :wink: 
Erster Treffer hier im Forum:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=47578&highlight=applet+post+server

Scheint das selbe zu sein, wie du vor hast


----------



## F_P_aus_K (14. Jul 2007)

naja vielleicht hab ich an den falschen ecken gesucht (google), danke!!!
wenn ich jetzt jedes forum der welt dursucht hätte würd ich im leben nix finden, ausser im letzten natürlich.



ist es den auch möglich die datei direct auf nem server zu speichern (hier wir dies ja über eine email verschickt)


vielen dank 

gruss
frank


----------



## madboy (14. Jul 2007)

PHP-Teil:
http://www.devmag.net/webprog/php_dateiupload.htm

Java-Teil:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=47578&highlight=applet+post+server

Zusammensetzen darfst es selber :wink:


----------

